# river find



## tftfan (Jun 24, 2013)

Found this bag in the river today. The strap just pulled off and the zips fall apart, so I am gonna cut it open. Any guesses ? []


----------



## tftfan (Jun 24, 2013)

money ?......drugs?......guns?........[]


----------



## botlguy (Jun 24, 2013)

Bocce Balls. Really fun game if you've ever played it on an undulating, grassy field.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the bocce guess but I'll say a circular saw (to be different).


----------



## tftfan (Jun 24, 2013)

[]lol...nice


----------



## tftfan (Jun 24, 2013)

Im so ........   Oh well.[&:]


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn you, give us more time!! I was gonna say wet sock, Anacin and a sheetrock knife.... What do I win?


----------



## tftfan (Jun 24, 2013)

SRY ! []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, we know that whomever lost that bag left with a headache, a scruffy face, smelly breath, and cold feet. But he did manage to hang onto his bocce balls as he fell.[]


----------

